# Successful treatment but now BFN - is there a chromosone problem?



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Again

Thanks for your advise re blast FET's. I've been looking into why IVF fails and it seems that low sperm counts can be caused by a chromosone problem. My DH has never had karotype testing, the DR's never suggested he needed it. They thought the low count was from a small cyst. Our 1st ICSI was a BFP with twins but we have since had 3 BFN's. 

Our fert rate for the BFN's were:
13 eggs,11 mature, 6 fert
1 8 cell tx, 3 frozen.

12 mature eggs, 8 fert
1 Blast, 3 2PN eggs frozen

24 eggs, 21 mature, 16 fert
8 blasts

Do you think I should ask about getting DH tested for abnormalities? Or because we have had a success it would be unlikely that he has a problem.

Many Thanks - its wonderful that you are taking the time out to reply to FF's


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

louise85 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> Thanks for your advise re blast FET's. I've been looking into why IVF fails and it seems that low sperm counts can be caused by a chromosone problem. My DH has never had karotype testing, the DR's never suggested he needed it. They thought the low count was from a small cyst. Our 1st ICSI was a BFP with twins but we have since had 3 BFN's.
> 
> ...


Hello Louise,

You are right - a chromosome problem can be one of many reasons for a low sperm count. But as you have had a success then this is `proof` that at least some of the sperm your husband produces are capable of making a baby so many people would not really focus on trying to find an underlying reason for the low sperm count.

You could ask your Consultant to test both of you but remember although this may give you more information it may not have an impact on the type of treatment that you will continue to go through.

Best wishes


----------

